# NO COSMETIC EFFECT! I Want REAL Projectors!



## krifor (Nov 8, 2003)

Unlike, nearly, all projector headlamps made for hondas, acuras, and even 240sx, 300zx, and 350z nissans; Projector headlamps made for B14 nissans do not possess a Projector Lens, it looks like a small magnifying glass, infront of the low beam light housing; the B14 series projector headlamps are just a cosmeticly pleasing way to split our 9004 bulb into an H1 and an H4. I want real projectors not a look-a-like. So, where can I Find a set of Projector lenes that will fit in the B14 series projector headlamp low beam housing?


----------



## se_nismo (Sep 17, 2002)

i believe the only real projectors available for the 200sx are the nis-knacks which are discontinued and very rare to find used...


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

SEARCH!!!!!!!! This topic has been cover many times. 

NO....they aren't available anymore. NO....nis-knacks isn't in business anymore. 

Check the classifieds in the forum. I believe SOMEONE(can't remember who) is selling some.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

that or do a hid oem retrofit into the halos or pay someone to do them for you.

that or u can do the halogen retrofits using stock halogen fogs if u dont want to use oem but ur beam pattern still will be slightly better but not as great as sharp of a cutoff and focused beam as the oem hids.


----------

